# Cites Quotas for 2008



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

not much in the way of darts coming in this year. 

http://www.cites.org/common/quotas/2008 ... as2008.pdf


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow!! talk about restrictions!! great for the wild animals though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

That is for countries who have declared quotas. Other countries that have darts that have not declared quotas can still export them. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for clearing that up, but how then are other countries monotoring export quantities if there is not quota, and if they are goign on the trust system these days is not so honorable, as is getting harder to find people you can trust around the world.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

little off topic... but its a freakin shame what is coming out of fiji, indonesia, etc... makes me sick... i only ever use captive bred/raised stuff for my reef tank for that sole reason... granted it wasnt a very spectacular tank but i liked my clowns and zoos and mushrooms

anyway... whats that thing with the tincs from suriname all about?


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah could anyone explain the tinc recommendation?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There is a review committee that can make recommendations based on how quotas are going. The signatory countries can then refuse to accept the imports of the animals in question thus enforcing the quota system. 
As it is only for Suriname it may be due to the change in taxonomic status of Azureus. 

Ed


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Ahh I got you. Thanks for the clarification Ed.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

carola1155 said:


> little off topic... but its a freakin shame what is coming out of fiji, indonesia, etc... makes me sick... i only ever use captive bred/raised stuff for my reef tank for that sole reason... granted it wasnt a very spectacular tank but i liked my clowns and zoos and mushrooms
> 
> anyway... whats that thing with the tincs from suriname all about?



Hey Tom,
i was as surprise as you as Fiji has had a pretty strict regulations in the past when it comes to land animals, but a lot of ocean life seems to be being collected.


----------

